# Umbau auf Wasserkühlung



## schlumpf83 (5. Juni 2017)

*Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Pc Upgrade
Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem ich meinen ersten Pc erfolgreich zusammengebaut habe, wollte ich ihm ne Wasserkühlung spendieren. Hab aber leider keine Ahnung auf diesem Gebiet.

Als Hardwarekomponenten besitze ich folgendes

Gehäuse: Phanteks mAtx Tempered Glas
Mainboard: Asus Z270G Gaming 
CPU: i7 7700k
RAM 2x 16 Gb DDR4 Dominator
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 ti Fe
Netzteil: BeQuiet DPP 550w
(Müsste evtl ersetzt werden)

Bei den Komponenten für die Wasserkühlung hab ich allerdings keine Ahnung was man da so nehmen sollte.

Budget ist erstmal 500 € gesetzt. Weniger ist aber natürlich auch ok.

Wäre es möglich das EKWB Set extreme zu nehmen und ggf. zu erweitern.
GPU ist schon Auf ekwb umgebaut.




Wäre cool wenn mir da jemand mit helfen könnte.


----------



## v3nom (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde dir maximal zu einem Performance Kit von EK raten, da die Extrem Sets schon ziemlich dicke Radiatoren haben die entsprechend starke/schnelle Lüfter brauchen.
Für den Anfang wäre ein 280/360er Set gut welches du später um einen 2. Radiator erweiterst.


----------



## SpatteL (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*



schlumpf83 schrieb:


> Hab aber leider keine Ahnung auf diesem Gebiet.


Dagegen hilft das hier 
Wasserkühlungsguide
Wakü-Beispielkonfigurationen

Meinst du das Enthoo Evolv?
Wenn ja, da passt laut Hersteller vorn und oben je ein 280er Radi rein, aber keine Ahnung ob die sich auch gegenseitig behindern könnten.
Das sollte mMn aber auch das Minimum an Radiatoren sein.
NT brauchst du kein anderes, ne WaKü zieht mit allem drum und dran 20-30W je nach Pumpe und Anzahl/Art der Lüfter.

Stelle einfach mal bei Caseking oder Aquatuning einen groben Warenkorb zusammen und stelle den hier rein, dann können wir dazu Tipps geben.


----------



## Pelle0095 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

M.M.n ist das Evolve mATX nicht so gut für eine interne Wakü geeignet, da es einen schlechten Airflow hat.
Ich würde da gleich einen externen Radiator verwenden.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haarstrich (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Nachdem was ich bisher gelesen hab, hatte mich für genau dieses Gehäuse wegen mATX interresiert, stimme ich mit Pelle zu.


----------



## mehmetur (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

ich würde nur die graka am anfang unter wassersetzen den die ist ja auch richtig laut und nur ein graka ist billiger und wenn du dann irgendwann mal mehr kohle hast kannst nochmal 240 er radi + cpu kühlblock kaufen


----------



## razzor1984 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

der I7700k ist ohne köpfen temperaturmäßg nur schwer unter kontrolle zu bekommen. Intel muss die Schrottpaste in Tonnen schon vorbestellt haben 
Aber was kostet ein Wakue cpu kühler?  Als Bsp ein Heatkiller IV + backplate ~ 63 euro(caseking). Im Wakuebereich ist das mehr als ok  Was kostet noch schnell mal eine Noctua NH-D15 
Wenn man wakue macht dann beides, so ein großer Unterschied ist es nicht ob man jetzt GPU only oder cpu + Gpu macht!
Was viele machen, zuerst CPU dann Gpu weil früher gab es ja noch nicht so viele singel GPU lösungen  (Alphacool Nexxoos modular) + die Kosten für die Graphik sind bei Fullcover schon recht hoch > 100 euro


----------



## mehmetur (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Ich find halt das die cpu auch ohne Wasser ganz klar kommt den meistens ist ja die Graka die einen extremen Lärm verursacht .


----------



## schlumpf83 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab mich jetzt mal ein bisschen umgeschaut und habefolgendes gefunden:
"EK WATER BLOCKS WAKÜ-SET EK-KIT P360"
Der 7700 k ist bereits geköpft und kommt auf 5,1 GHZ.
Bei der Leistung denk ich das ne Wakü die beste Lösung ist.
Evtl.  muss ein anderes Gehäuse her.


----------



## razzor1984 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Musst du mal ausmessen ob 2x 240er reingehen -Da der 7700k geköpft wirst du sicher eine gute paste oder Flüssigmetal nutzen, so zahlt sich wakue aus 
Wegen den Komponeten - Stell einen Warenkorb zusammen mit  Teilen die du für relevant hälts wir schauen dann mal drüber  
(Den 360er wirst du nicht ins Gehäuse bekommen )


----------



## Chukku (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

1. Das EK-KIT P360 wäre ein guter Anfang, wenn man sich die Mühe des selbst-Zusammenstellens nicht unbedingt machen will.
Sind alles empfehlenswerte Komponenten.
2. Warum soll er den 360er nicht ins Gehäuse bekommen? Laut Produktseite geht in die Front ein 360er rein. (ohne 5.25" Laufwerksschächte)


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Wenn es ein Evolv ist, wird es schon sportlich!

Ich habe ja eine ATX Version, und deutlich weniger zu kühlen, trozdem ist dies nicht zufriedenstellend möglich.

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten:
-Case-Mod
-Radiatoren extern


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*



Chukku schrieb:


> Warum soll er den 360er nicht ins Gehäuse bekommen? Laut Produktseite geht in die Front ein 360er rein. (ohne 5.25" Laufwerksschächte)



Wenn der Te die Schächte braucht ist diese Lösung nicht vertretbar. Ich gehen immer davon aus dass man das Gehäuse so nutzen möchte inclusive den Schächten, wenn der Te anderes wünscht kann er das ja explizit sagen 
In mein Haf-X würde ich in die Front sehr viel rein bekommen, nur ich opfere nicht meine Laufwerkschächte + Hdd-Käfig ich packe lieber einen 200er & 420er an die Seit


----------



## schlumpf83 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Hab mich jetzt auch ein bisschen in das Thema eingelesen und bevor ich da weiter mache, brauche ich erstmal ein Gehäuse mit besserem Airflow.
Ich hatte mir eins vorgestellt wo ich 2 Radiatoren a 360 mm einbauen kann.
Hat da jemand ne gute Idee?


----------



## v3nom (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Dark Base (Pro) 900 kann bis zu 2x 420mm behausen.


----------



## Pelle0095 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Phanteks Enthoo Pro m Tempered Class
1*360 + 1*280

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Haarstrich (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*



Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Phanteks Enthoo Pro m Tempered Class  1*360 + 1*280



+1
und dann noch Fractal Design Define S


----------



## Trash123 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Und wenn es eine Nummer größer sein sol Thermaltake Core X5 oder X9


----------



## ludscha (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Oder ein Corsair 900 D


----------



## schlumpf83 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Bin mir grad  unterwegs zu nem Kumpel um mir das inwin 909 am anschauen.


----------



## Simondasding (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Also ich kann sehr dass Thermaltake core x71 in der Tempered Glass Edition empfehlen, da passt ein 280/360er in den Deckel, ein 480/420er( würde aber eher nen 360er oder 280er empfehlen) in die front und noch ein 360er in die Kammer unterm Gehäuse. Da das ne eigene Kammer ist zieht der untere Radiator auch immer Frischluft. Ich hab das Gehäuse selbst und baue da gerade eine Wakü ein. Der Deckelradiator sollte bei 140mm Lüftern aber nur 45 mm dick sein, bei 120mm Lüftern ka. Der im Boden müssten 60mm Dicke passen. da kommt bald einer an kann dir also bald bescheid geben ob das passt. vorne weiß ich nicht wie dick aber 30mm in jedem fall müsste dann sogar noch der HDD rhamen rein passen. Ist aber nicht tragisch wenn nicht kannst 3 HDDs und nochmal 2 SSDs auf der Rückseite montieren und mit Modding noch deutlich mehr.


----------



## Chukku (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*



schlumpf83 schrieb:


> Bin mir grad  unterwegs zu nem Kumpel um mir das inwin 909 am anschauen.��



Das ist natürlich nochmal eine ganz andere Liga.
Ich hab mir das auch mal angesehen.. aber auch wenn das Ding sehr stylish ist, sehe ich nicht wirklich, wie man da sinnvoll zwei grosse Radiatoren unterbringen soll.
Frischluft kommt ja nur über den "Boden" im vorderen Bereich mit 2 x 120mm Dimension hinein.
Also auch wenn du weiter hinten noch einen 360er einbauen kannst, bekommt der ja nur die vorgewärmte Luft des unteren 240ers ab.


----------



## schlumpf83 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Hab mir mal was zusammengestellt,
Siehe Foto.
Basis für das Build ist ein Lian li Pc-011
Mit einem Maximus ix extrem und 2 evga gtx 1080 Ti Fe (bereits umgebaut)
Habt ihr da noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge???


----------



## schlumpf83 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Prozessor ist ein geköpfter 7700k
Lüfter habe ich 6 120er Noctua


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf WasserkÃ¼hlung*

Wenn man sich  das lian-li mal so anschaut, dann ist der Front 360er eher suboptimal, weil der heizt einmal massiv das case auf die warme luft steigt auf und geht durch den top 360er. Auch wenn man von unten mit 120er luft versucht ins case zu bekommen, eher suboptimal. 
Lian Li Doubles Up on Tempered Glass with PC-011 Case | Modders-Inc

Ist extern keine option für dich ?

Edit: 80mm ist nicht mehr die norm, aber vielleicht kann man mit 2x 80mm im heck einblasend dem obigen 360er genügen frischluft zuführen.


----------



## schlumpf83 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

@ razzor1984,

Ich hatte es so geplant das Luft von unten angesaugt wird und oben ausgelassen wird.
Ein 360er oben und ein 360er unten.

Ist mein erstes Projekt mit Wakü.

Ich hab mich in das Gehäuse verliebt , vor allem es ist nicht allzu groß.

Wie würdest du es denn machen wenn es dieses Gehäuse sein müsste ???


----------



## schlumpf83 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf WasserkÃ¼hlung*

Extern wäre später mal ne Option für mich.
Möchte erst mal ein wenig Erfahrung sammeln
Sprich auch nichts großartig übertakten, Hauptsache ein cooles stabiles System.


----------



## razzor1984 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Wenn du so vorgehst dass du am boden den 360er montierst und top den 360er dann wird der Top die Abwäre des unteren 360er schlucken.
Mein Favourite: Top 360er ausblasend  - Front 360er einblasend (nur der bekommt keine Frischluft ab, ist ja glas davor)+unten 3x120mm lüfis einblasend +  2x80mm Heck einblasend.
In dem Fall bekommst du genug frische luft,dass du nicht all zu viel Abwärme den Radiatoren fütterst
Wenn man einmal extern gehen solltest pflastert man sich so oder so gleich einen Mora hin, außer man hat Raditoren noch zu verwerten.
Solltest du irgendwann einmal nach mehr Fläche verlangen, unten wäre dann ja noch Platz für einen 360er (wenn nur ausblasend).
Dir muss auch im klaren sein, dass interne Radiatoren bisschen Leistung einbüßen. In meinem Loop ist zwischen den externen Raditaoren und internen ein Delta von 2 grad differenz und in meinem Case(HAFX) herrscht sehr guter Airflow.


----------



## schlumpf83 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Danke razzor84,
Werd das beherzigen bei meinem Build.

Geht das denn so mit meinem Einkaufswagen,
Bis auf die 2x 80er Lüfter die hinten einblasend montiert werden???


----------



## Pelle0095 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Moin
Beim Warenkorb noch einen Temperatursensor ( dein Mainboard hat doch einen Anschluss?)
Eine Pumpeentkopplung wie ein Shoggy.
Hast du Biegewerkzeug für die Tubes?
Als Radiatoren sind die Hardwarelabs GTS, Alphacool NexXxos ST30 und wenn der Platz passt die Mayhems Havoc stärkere Radis.
Als bester und teuerster Radi ist wohl der Hardwarelabs SR2 zu sagen.
Ich würde die Radis alle in eine Richtung pusten lassen, die vorgewärmte Luft vom Bottom Radi oder Frontradiator​ an den Topradiator weiter zu leiten ist nicht Sinnvoll. Dadurch performt er wesentlich schlechter.
Unten und oben mit Frischluft einpustend und mit 2 guten 80er Lüftern auspustend wäre mein Vorschlag für maximale Leistung.
Ich hatte bei mir auch 5 140er rein und einen 140er raus, das hat gut funktioniert.

Ein Radi Test.
Mayhems Havoc 480mm radiator – Page 5

Edit: 
Wenn du die Graka Vertikal montierst kann man bestimmt auch die Slotblenden dahinter weg lassen, da drückt dann auch noch Luft raus.
Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Wenn er zwei 360er installiert dann kann er so vorgehen wie in einer der letzen PCGHs Print- beim wakue Projekt. Da der Front 360er so oder so die interne Luft abbekommt sollte man alle anderen case Fans als einblasend positionieren, da man so die Temperaturen drücken kann. Hab ich eh oben beschrieben, weil das case begrenzt die Ansaugfläche der Radiatoren. Unten und oben konnen die Raditoren theoretisch frischeluft "saugen" nur der Frontale 360er würde immer die Abwärme abbekommen.
Ich sage nicht umsosnt so viel Luft wie nur möglich ins case pusten das der Top radiator schön kühl bleibt, sicher schmälert der front 360er die Leistung nur das Case limitiert halt!


----------



## steffen1403 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

In der Front direkt vorm Glas ist auch eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit für ein StandAGB. Bei Youtube gibt es von Salazar/ Science Studio ein Build Log mit dem Case, bei dem er auch in Top und Bottom die Radis installiert. Rein von der Logik her. Wieso sollte eine Bottom einblasend und Top ausblasend Kombi schlechter sein als eine Front einblasend und Top ausblasend Kombi? Die Luft wärmt sich im Case höchstens noch auf und niemals ab.


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Umbau auf Wasserkühlung*

Gaming PC selbst bauen - Wasserkuhlung | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
Setting 2 wie in dem Guid erklärt ist das Beste was man bei dem Case machen kann (Hab ich eh schon beschrieben!)
Wenn er dann noch einen unteren 360er dazusteckt müsste er diesen ausblasend machen, weil es reicht schon wenn er einen 360er hat der abwärme ins case leitet.


----------

